# SONY XK-R100 TOP LINE



## g7ignition (Oct 12, 2010)

Please give me the price offers on RARE top of the cassete line LASER AMORPHOUS
Sony XK-R100.
It is NEW

You may find my ebay feedback(100% good) since 2008 year on my same nickname "g7ignition".

g7ignition on eBay







Anyone may look condition on big photos here:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0ByFoQqckkHEVLURWdjNXOWxTeVU

Will be glad to answer your questions.
My regards!

Shipping to ANY point of Earth with USPS (EMS) Express mail very well packed.
PayPal payment .


----------



## g7ignition (Oct 12, 2010)

125$ think will be fair


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

Sooo... you're in Russia, you aren't following rules by listing in Classifieds, you are listing in the Ebay section, even though these aren't listed on Ebay, you are simply showing your Ebay feedback to run a "give me an offer" auction on this site.

Good job. Lemme get my wallet, man...


----------



## g7ignition (Oct 12, 2010)

Uppp


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

There is no link to an eBay auction, simply linking to your reputation score will not suffice.

Thread closed!


----------

